# Amazon Flex Not Paying Promised Sign On Bonus



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I signed up for Flex under a $50 Amazon gift certificate bonus offer - you are supposed to get the gift certificate after you complete one delivery block. I did this and now Amazon is trying to back out of the deal. When I asked them to send it to me as promised, I got this:

_Hello,

Thank you for delivering with Amazon Flex!

Our records indicate that you're not eligible for any promotions at this time.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards, _

Obviously it is normal for Uberlyft to shaft drivers, but has anyone else been stiffed by Amazon?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Stiffed ? This is just Amazon's way of welcoming you to Flex.
There's plenty more where that came from......

See ? They like you already !


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> There's plenty more where that came from......


No, there's not! I worked one day for them and I'm done. If you had told me a week ago that there was a company what was _worse _to work for than Uber, I would have thought you were deranged. But Amazon is it.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

elelegido I've seen screenshots of the email that had sign-on promotions like the one you're referring to. If I was you, I'd forward that email to the support address and ask them when to expect your bonus from your first delivery. They didn't offer that bonus in my market so I can't speak to the situation you're going through but it IS on the invite email they send you that leads to you taking the survey...hope that helps.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber48208 said:


> elelegido I've seen screenshots of the email that had sign-on promotions like the one you're referring to. If I was you, I'd forward that email to the support address and ask them when to expect your bonus from your first delivery. They didn't offer that bonus in my market so I can't speak to the situation you're going through but it IS on the invite email they send you that leads to you taking the survey...hope that helps.


Yeah, I forwarded them the invitation email to them that confirms the offer, twice. Doesn't make a difference; they just send the same auto-responder message above and then don't respond when I reply to that.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, I forwarded them the invitation email to them that confirms the offer, twice. Doesn't make a difference; they just send the same auto-responder message above and then don't respond when I reply to that.


Maybe they don't give them out until after the date passes? At that time they could review who has finished a block by then?

Did you work for Logistics or Prime Now?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

jade88 said:


> Maybe they don't give them out until after the date passes? At that time they could review who has finished a block by then?
> 
> Did you work for Logistics or Prime Now?


Logistics, but the day after I started I got an email from them saying that the logistics warehouse was no longer available and that I had to switch over to Prime Now at a different warehouse. Bunch of jokers; it was a total waste of time.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Logistics, but the day after I started I got an email from them saying that the logistics warehouse was no longer available and that I had to switch over to Prime Now at a different warehouse. Bunch of jokers; it was a total waste of time.


I wonder if they only give it to prime now..


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> If you had told me a week ago that there was a company what was _worse _to work for than Uber,
> I would have thought you were deranged. But Amazon is it.


Well, deranged I might be...... but here's a post from 4 months ago
and it just so happens to sum up EXACTLY that sentiment.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-70#post-1190667

Even way before then, the writing was on the wall.
The more you get to know Amazon, you'll arrive at a place
and get to a point that you never thought would happen.

Levity aside, it changes people. Flex is cake, but working in the fulfillment centers are
a window into another existence. Some of the culture has to spill over. Can't be helped.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> Well, deranged I might be...... but here's a post from 4 months ago
> that just so happens sums up EXACTLY that sentiment.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-70#post-1190667


So it looks like four months later Amazon is still on track to earning its place at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> So it looks like four months later Amazon is still on track to earning its place at the bottom of the barrel.


Just like Satan, they earn their wings everyday.


----------

